# toilet tank??



## Ezmay (Mar 20, 2012)

hey, i was wondering.. does anyone have a frog tank that has a toilet in it? i really wanna get a tank but think i may have to make it.. i really wanted to put a toilet in as a main feature (new one of course) not sure how id do it tho?!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 20, 2012)

WOW thats one big tank lol need to see a pic of THAT


----------



## timantula (Mar 20, 2012)

um that sounds like s#%t..... haha jokes:lol:. it actually sounds allright, would be good if ya could get a clear perspex dunny then you could see froggys..


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 20, 2012)

timantula said:


> um that sounds like s#%t..... haha jokes:lol:. it actually sounds allright, would be good if ya could get a clear perspex dunny then you could see froggys..


Ohhhh I had visions of the "toilet" sitting in the frog tank? ha ha ha I am having a dizzy moment lol


----------



## timantula (Mar 20, 2012)

yeah thats what i was thinking.. fill the toilet up with water as their well water source with branches comming out so they can access the rest of the tank.... i dunno maybe im thinking wrong too..:?


----------



## HerperBaz (Mar 20, 2012)

Was out at the lighthouse around byron bay (furthest eastern point of Aus) went to use the toilet luckily I looked down first as there was a whole family of frogs happily perched in there. 

Completely irreverent to your question but thought I'd share


----------



## Ezmay (Mar 20, 2012)

yep, exactly wat i was thinking but as im soo crap at making stuff i thought someone may have made one and could maybe post sum pics n give sum pointers... lol  
Can picture it as a wicked set up!!!  Would def get ppl talking 

we have a green tree frog in our conf room toilet here (Louie) and no matter how far away u put him, he stil manages to get back in the toilet... we leave him there until we have a conference in


----------



## timantula (Mar 20, 2012)

lol, you now have me thinking about a new feature in my water pythons enc...


----------



## Ezmay (Mar 20, 2012)

Go for broke  Always getting ideas but have no idea how to do it!! lol
Make sure u post me sum pics if u do tho!!


----------



## leeroy1983 (Mar 20, 2012)

that sounds awesome. I'd sit in there for hours.


----------



## o-Lara-o (Mar 20, 2012)

Make sure you give them some little magazines to read while they're in there!


----------



## timantula (Mar 20, 2012)

haha no you wouldn't mr water python is named krank.... (kranky) he's a complete :twistedsycko nutter :lol:


----------

